# What happened to nutkinland?



## gfunk (Jun 23, 2004)

Is it on a new server or address?


----------



## alsih2o (Jun 23, 2004)

Try Nothingland.com


----------



## Psion (Jun 24, 2004)

You failed the test!

[nelson]a ha![/nelson]

Go back to http://www.nutkinland.com/

Now read the error page. Very carefully.


----------



## Umbran (Jun 25, 2004)

Oh, that's funny.


----------



## gfunk (Jun 25, 2004)

Thanks!  I got the error message, but was too stupid to find the hidden meaning.


----------



## tleilaxu (Jun 27, 2004)

the page is too stupid


----------

